# PTO wont engage while running



## Jcole11 (Jul 16, 2014)

i have a massey to35 and it sit probly a year with out beeing used and i got it out to do some bush hoging with it and the pto wont engage while the tractor is running. If you start the tractor with the pto engaged it will do fine and you can disengage while it running. what could be causing it not to go in?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is the clutch releasing fully ?


----------



## bentrim (Nov 1, 2014)

Does the tractor have a two stage clutch?? If so either the drive disc is rusted fast or the clutch is in need of adjustment.


----------

